# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  قرار دادن متن و تصویر در کنار هم در یک دیو

## gitiravan

با سلام.می خواستم از دوستان عزیز بپرسم چطور می شه در داخل یک divاز یک imgو یک pاستفاده کرد طوری که متن موجود درp کاملا در کنارimg قرار بگیرد و به خط بعد نرود؟

----------


## LORD AELX

```
<div>
<p>
<img border="0" src="IMAGE SOURCE" align="left OR right">
CONTEXT
</p>
</div>
```

attribute اِ align و src رو تنظیم کنید، متن رو هم بجای CONTEXT بنویسید. توجه داشته باشید که تگ <div> عضو خنثی است و هر کجا میتوانید از آن استفاده کنید بدون اینکه در design وبسایت شما تغییری ایجاد کند.  :چشمک:

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
در xhtml تگ /img  یک InlineElement محسوب می شود که قابلیت استفاده داخل تگهای پاراگراف را دارد و شما اگر می خواهید متنی رو در کنار یک تصویر قرار بدید میتونید داخل تگ /p بعنوان اولین المنت یک تگ /img قرار بدید
مثال:
<p>

  <img src="bw-guitar.jpg" width="110" height="155" align="left"
    hspace="10" border="0"
    title="Me &amp; Jazzabel!" alt="Me &amp; Jazzabel" />

  Here I am with my good friend, Jezzabel (sometimes I call her
  <em>Jazz</em>abel). Jez is a Gibson L6-S, built at Kalamazoo in 1971,
  and was (according to lore) once the faithful companion of
  Carlos Santana.


  </p>

----------

